# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Натяжные потолки вредны или нет

## ЯнаЛадыгена

Добрый день скажите вредны ли натяжные потолки для маленького ребёнка хотим сделать ремонт в детской вот думаем. Да потолки красивые, но это же резина есть какие-то запахи вредные для ребёнка просто у меня у подруги потолку уже год летом когда солнце неприятный запах плоёной резины.

----------


## Belov

Скорее всего некачественные материалы, у меня давно натяжной потолок, никаких неприятных запахов нет

----------

